# Cant mount CIFS C$ (used to be able to)

## lyallp

In recent times I found I cannot mount a windows XP Pro C$ (admin) share, where I used to be able to.

I can mount an explicitly created share, by name off the same machine.

The following /etc/fstab entry does not work (but used to)

```
//the-pc/C\044      /mnt/the-pc/c   cifs    defaults,user,rw,file_mode=0770,dir_mode=0770,iocharset=iso8859-1,credentials=/etc/samba/private/auth.the-pc.lyall,noauto,gid=smb,noserverino    0 0

```

The following entry works (assuming a share is enabled)

```
//the-pc/the-C         /mnt/the-pc/c   cifs    defaults,user,rw,file_mode=0770,dir_mode=0770,iocharset=iso8859-1,credentials=/etc/samba/private/auth.the-pc.lyall,noauto,gid=smb,noserverino    0 0

```

The contents of the auth file is as follows :-

```
username=Support

password=<snip>

domain=the-pc
```

I am using kernel 

```
# uname -a

Linux lyalls-pc 2.6.35-gentoo-r12 #6 SMP PREEMPT Tue Mar 1 22:33:23 CST 2011 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9400 @ 2.66GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

----------

## richard.scott

have you tried:

```
//pc/c\$
```

----------

## lyallp

Yup, sure have.

I tried $, \$, \040 (which used to work), \\$, black magic, everything I could think of, I resorted to creating a named share, although I would prefer to be able to mount the admin share.

----------

## richard.scott

Are you able to mount it by hand?

----------

## lyallp

At the command line, the following does not work

```

# umount /mnt/the-pc/c ; mount -t cifs -o defaults,user,rw,file_mode=0770,dir_mode=0770,iocharset=iso8859-1,credentials=/etc/samba/private/auth.the-pc.lyall,noauto,gid=smb,noserverino           //the-pc/C\044 /mnt/the-pc/c

```

The following does work

```

# umount /mnt/the-pc/c ; mount -t cifs -o defaults,user,rw,file_mode=0770,dir_mode=0770,iocharset=iso8859-1,credentials=/etc/samba/private/auth.the-pc.lyall,noauto,gid=smb,noserverino           //the-pc/C\$ /mnt/the-pc/c

```

However, neither works (\$ nor \044) works in the /etc/fstab.

----------

